# Apartame (Nutrasweet) warning!



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

For those who suffer from any DP or any anxiety-related disorder: stay away from aspartame! It's an excitotoxin and will rev up your deep brain activity and make you feel horrible for about 12 hours until it leaves your system. I had bought some Cola two days ago, and didn't read the label first and realized I had consumed a can-full of aspartame-laced soda. I usually stay away from the stuff. Within an hour of consuming it, my nerves jangled all over my body, I felt a band around my head, and felt like I was choking. I had to take a Xanax to try to get to sleep, had fitful sleep all night, and felt anxious the next morning. Aspartame is a poison, and shouldn't be sold on the market! It should be banned. No wonder so many people have nervous disorders, drinking poison-laced sodas all day. Do a search on the internet about aspartame and excitotoxins for proof of what I'm saying.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

it reminds me of Caffeine


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

yesterday i had two of those mixer packets that you mix into your water and last nite and today i've been dizzier and more confused than normal (about what's going on, what day, time it is), it's also been much harder to make myself do anything... i find myself trying to sleep these off, but that usually doesn't help or makes it worse - i get this way from time to time so it may be unrelated... but i also know that these are the "spells" that everything i normally do for dp dosn't help often don't know what brings them on...

i certainly would never conclude that aspartame is that cause of anyones dp (lots of us have a tendency to jump to conclusions and miracle cures even when it's slightly absurd). but it might be possible that aspartame is another one of our enemies (like stress makes dp worse and certain drugs make dp worse).

just curious, anyone here ever find a connection between drinking diet soda or light juices (or anything with artificial sweetener), and getting particularly dizzy or confused or dp'd within a day or two?


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank god I hardly drink any sodas..


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank god I hardly drink any sodas..


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's the caffeine/sugar/coke-leaf-combo of Cola that makes you dp/dr'd, not aspartame... Aspartame does more long term damage... It's very bad for you anyway, dp or not. I really can't believe people still drink diet Coke, it's even proven you gain more weight from it (due to the fact it (aspartame) will lover your serotonin levels thus making it harder to recognize when you've had enough).


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Aspartame truly is the culprit that makes my nervous system revolt when I ingest it. I know how I feel when I only ingest a regular sugary soda and when I inadvertently take the aspartame. Of course, colas aren't good for anyone either, so I only drink them occasionally. I don't feel this bad nervous reaction when I drink something with Splenda in it. Please do some reading yourself on how neurotoxic the chemical truly is. A good place to start is with the researcher who did the initial work in uncovering this fact: Dr. Russell Blaylock, M.D. Also, do a search on Aspartame and toxicity and you can read for days on the detrimental effects of this crap on the brain.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I know a great deal about aspartame. I was only saying that the combination of what's in a coke is often very unfortunate if you have dp. So is coffee with sugar in it. It's too much of a stimulant. Everyones different though. If you have ADD coffee calms you down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is a clip on Aspartame from the movie "Esoteric Agenda". This is very good information. If you get a chance watch the whole movie on Google video. It starts off with fluoride then goes into aspartame.


----------

